# stun guns



## Dmac (Sep 26, 2012)

OK, who, out there, have been hit by a stun gun or taiser? let us know what it was like.


----------



## Peanut butter (Sep 26, 2012)

its pee your pants fun


----------



## Gudj (Sep 26, 2012)

Stunguns hurt and you can't use that one muscle while it's happening, afterwords there could be muscle damage.

I've never gotten tazered.


----------



## Earth (Sep 26, 2012)

Got zapped in the forearm in the mid 1980s in Brooklyn and it hurt something fierce.
Gudj is right on the money.
Trust me on that.....


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Sep 27, 2012)

i just bought a stun gun recently but i dont have the balls to stun myself.


----------



## Dmac (Sep 27, 2012)

i have a 100,000 volt stun gun (tasers are only 50,000). zapped myself and it did not do crap. i felt it, for sure, it even left red burn spots, but it did not bring me down or cause loss of use of the arm or leg zapped. so i changed the battery just in case. i am very disappointed. maybe weight has something to do with it (i am 250). i am thinking of trying it on the cat?


----------



## Doobie_D (Sep 27, 2012)

I had a 350,000 volt "cheetah stun" stun gun with built in flashlight (so you can stun who you shine/blind?) and i have to say it was a disappointment. My friends and i basically used it as a toy to zap each other when drunk. Its basically a deterrent. You press the button and hold it menacingly and the crackle it makes is pretty intimidating but aside from that it would just piss someone off if you tazed them in a serious situation.


----------



## Gudj (Sep 27, 2012)

dmac66 said:


> i have a 100,000 volt stun gun (tasers are only 50,000). zapped myself and it did not do crap. i felt it, for sure, it even left red burn spots, but it did not bring me down or cause loss of use of the arm or leg zapped. so i changed the battery just in case. i am very disappointed. maybe weight has something to do with it (i am 250). i am thinking of trying it on the cat?


 

Thats why tazers were invented.
Stunguns are strictly meant to hurt people, Tazers are designed to drop you to the ground, not using pain, but by affecting your nervous system in a different way than stun guns.


----------



## Dmac (Sep 27, 2012)

granted, tasers probes are further apart than a stun gun (and under the skin so better contact), and if you watch the cop shows, they work. but both stun guns and tasers use electricity in the same way. but stun guns suck. now i have not been zapped by one of the high voltage ones (like the new 1,000,000 volt) but they won't drop a person like they do in the movies. you will probably just end up pissing off whoever you use them on. pepper spray would be more effective than a stun gun.


----------



## Kayla (Sep 27, 2012)

I got myself a Pink 7.8 Million Volt Ladies Defense zapper after I was sexually assulted walking(3miles) home from work one day.


----------

